# West Midlands Police report: 75% of sex groomers are Asian, 82% of victims white



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/west-midlands-police-report-reveals-7948902

Dirty b*a*stards, victimising white girls.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Or does it just mean white guys are better at not getting caught?? Don't forget the cases that come to the attention of the courts are a tiny tip of a massive iceberg! By far the most prolific child sex abuser goes by the name of 'Daddy'....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/west-midlands-police-report-reveals-7948902
> 
> Dirty b*a*stards, victimising white girls.


not surprising. Have you ever been to B'ham? im surprised they found any white victims to be fair


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> not surprising. Have you ever been to B'ham? im surprised they found any white victims to be fair


They must have looked hard for them then.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Or does it just mean white guys are better at not getting caught?? Don't forget the cases that come to the attention of the courts are a tiny tip of a massive iceberg! By far the most prolific child sex abuser goes by the name of 'Daddy'....


I wouldn't want anyone's white daughter to live in Birmingham, that's for sure.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> I wouldn't want anyone's white daughter to live in Birmingham, that's for sure.


No child should have to suffer sexual abuse. Unfortunately the sensationalised cases make people think those are the extent of the issue. Sadly, nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/west-midlands-police-report-reveals-7948902
> 
> Dirty b*a*stards, victimising white girls.


But it was done in the name of allan or allah or whatever the bloke's name is. So it must be ok.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

MFM said:


> But it was done in the name of allan or allah or whatever the bloke's name is. So it must be ok.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Danjal said:


>


Tell me the secret of your beard and I'll retract my facetious statement.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Or does it just mean white guys are better at not getting caught?? Don't forget the cases that come to the attention of the courts are a tiny tip of a massive iceberg! By far the most prolific child sex abuser goes by the name of 'Daddy'....


You got a source for that statement?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I think this article is racist, what about the black people..


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

...waiting for first 'racist' cry , opps its already been done.

....... waiting for first racist legal action against west midlands police


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> No child should have to suffer sexual abuse. Unfortunately the sensationalised cases make people think those are the extent of the issue. Sadly, nothing could be further from the truth.


Do you have a source for this statement then?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

im sick of seeing asian pervs getting off with underage sex charges because they didnt know it was wrong stories in the papers to, cant speak up,about though... thatll make me racist!!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

aqualung said:


> ...waiting for first 'racist' cry , opps its already been done.
> 
> ....... waiting for first racist legal action against west midlands police


I think you missed the point. Lol


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

MFM said:


> Tell me the secret of your beard and I'll retract my facetious statement.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

MFM said:


> I think you missed the point. Lol


please explain what i missed?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

ALLAH WAKBAHHH


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

does this really come as a surprise to anyone?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Do you have a source for this statement then?


NSPCC states 1 in 20 children in UK are sexually abused at some point in their life. Only 1 in 3 is likely to be formally reported. Of those that are, 90% are deemed to have occurred within the family. Not that I would ever mimise the events referred to in the OP - just bringing scale and perspective to the matter.

http://www.nspcc.org.uk/preventing-abuse/child-abuse-and-neglect/child-sexual-abuse/sexual-abuse-facts-statistics/


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

You wouldn't belive how much the police in this country have their hands tied. All these groups then play the racist card and then try to sue the police. Even if they don't win the cost to the police force must be huge both money wise and reputation wise.

It's not racist tho that they pick on white girls cuz they think they are inferior to Pakistani ones oh no. You can't be racist to a white person it's impossible.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> You wouldn't belive how much the police in this country have their hands tied. All these groups then play the racist card and then try to sue the police. Even if they don't win the cost to the police force must be huge both money wise and reputation wise.
> 
> It's not racist tho that they pick on white girls cuz they think they are inferior to Pakistani ones oh no. You can't be racist to a white person it's impossible.


This, trouble is tables have turned so far the other way and I can see it swinging back too far again to compensate.... Tony cúnting Blair has a lot to answer for, fúcking treasonous piece of shít


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> No child should have to suffer sexual abuse. Unfortunately the sensationalised cases make people think those are the extent of the issue. Sadly, nothing could be further from the truth.


Agreed. If Chinese guys were on the radar of the political agenda instead, then the news would be bombarded with stories of their wrong doings instead. It's naiive to think a news organisation's ethos doesn't consider the influence of political affiliations. There are tonnes of stories to choose from each day, if they pic these particular ones they're certainly not doing it out of the 'goodness of their hearts'. There's always a motive/instruction behind which stories are published and even what page they're presented on in accordance with their 'importance'. Importance to who though?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.boots.com/en/Nads-Hair-Removal-Cream-for-Men-200ml_1180388/

i normally use this to groom for sex, works a treat


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Sigma said:


> Agreed. If Chinese guys were on the radar of the political agenda instead, then the news would be bombarded with stories of their wrong doings instead. It's naiive to think a news organisation's ethos doesn't consider the influence of political affiliations. There are tonnes of stories to choose from each day, if they pic these particular ones they're certainly not doing it out of the 'goodness of their hearts'. There's always a motive/instruction behind which stories are published and even what page they're presented on in accordance with their 'importance'. Importance to who though?


Not you again...

the stats speak for themselves, not much to argue about here. Asians raping white girls by an overwhelming majority.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

megatron said:


> Not you again...
> 
> the stats speak for themselves, not much to argue about here. Asians raping white girls by an overwhelming majority.


This.

Stats r there and after few years of working with Asian ppl I defo believe it, not saying all of them but majority I have came across are two-faced snakes that would sell white person for a fiver. And they see all women as walking pussies, especially white ones.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

megatron said:


> the stats speak for themselves, not much to argue about here. Asians raping white girls by an overwhelming majority.


The hidden biases used to collect the stats usually don't speak for themselves though. Also matters like this become important only relative to the amount of importance that the media gives to it - MOSTLY private media, who have fukc knows how many political and commercial stakeholders, so it's hardly some objective voice and reason, in other words a prominent story, as some one else said, becomes sensationalised and becomes very prominent even though there's no substantial way of measuring it's importance.

Do you think it would take very much effort to warp the circumstances and facts of a story if you can justify on political or even commercial ground?. Same goes for the statistics used, they may have compiled using very niche sources for all you know.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Sigma said:


> The hidden biases used to collect the stats usually don't speak for themselves though. Also matters like this become important only relative to the amount of importance that the media gives to it - MOSTLY private media, who have fukc knows how many political and commercial stakeholders, so it's hardly some voice of objective voice and reason, in other words a prominent story, as some one else said, becomes sensationalised and becomes very prominent even though there's no substantial way of measuring importance.
> 
> Do you think it would take very much effort to warp the circumstances and facts of a story if you can justify on political or even commercial grounds. Same goes for the statistics used, they may have compiled using very niche sources for all you know.


Any proof that it is all made up? No

So wind your cúnt neck in child, or are you just angry you didn't get any action?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

megatron said:


> This, trouble is tables have turned so far the other way and I can see it swinging back too far again to compensate.... Tony cúnting Blair has a lot to answer for, fúcking treasonous piece of shít


Dont even get me started on that vile evil disgusting piece of fkcin crap Dictatorship scum.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Didn't anyone watch that documentary the truth about Pakistan?? Also the amount of rapes in India. They don't give a **** about other human beings.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

In America it's mostly black and Hispanics in jail. Does that mean it's mostly blacks and Hispanics committing crime?

Nope.

The pigmentation in your skin, or your religion, or geographical place of birth does not predetermine your level of attraction towards children.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> In America it's mostly black and Hispanics in jail. Does that mean it's mostly blacks and Hispanics committing crime?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> The pigmentation in your skin, or your religion, or geographical place of birth does not predetermine your level of attraction towards children.


What nonsense, of course it is those guys committing crime, doesn't mean it's skin colour related... It's more poverty/education/opportunities

Don't see how this relates to child sex abuse though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

megatron said:


> What nonsense, of course it is those guys committing crime, doesn't mean it's skin colour related... It's more poverty/education/opportunities
> 
> Don't see how this relates to child sex abuse though


Then why is it not a discussion about poor/uneducated people committing sex offenses?

Please explain which part of my post is nonsense. Everything I said is undeniable.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Regardless of skin color or religion, anyone who even considers committing this sort of crime is just a disgusting vile excuse for a human being and needs stringing up. The upsetting thing is this sort of thing will never be as under control as the government and police want it to be because its just far far too widespread within society.

That 24 hours in police custody had a paedo on one episode and they found something ridiculous like 5000 indecent images on this guys laptop, the woman interviewing him even said this sort of thing will never be under control because no one truly realizes the extent of this problem.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> In America it's mostly black and Hispanics in jail. Does that mean it's mostly blacks and Hispanics committing crime?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> The pigmentation in your skin, or your religion, or geographical place of birth does not predetermine your level of attraction towards children.


One of the only sensible comments in here, that article is poorly written and ill informed. If anyone saw 24 hours in custody last week about them fcking nonces you would have noticed they were all white British men, and the police still did **** all about it. Lets be honest now the most prolific child sex offenders, Saville, Harris and the hundreds of others which haven't come to light yet have been white. Our government protects nonces because they have a vested interest in dong so as a large number of MP'S, Judges, Celebs and people in power are sick bstard nonces too.

Media is encouraged to deflect the attention away from the real situation, organised grooming by people in power, theyl throw you a story about a small group of ethnic minority men involved in grooming to take your attention away from whats really happening. Don't be so dumb!

What we need is legal age for consent to be changed to 18 and anyone that sexually assaults a person younger than that should get a long custodial sentence of 10 years plus. We should kill the sick bastrds really, but that will never happen.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> Regardless of skin color or religion, anyone who even considers committing this sort of crime is just a disgusting vile excuse for a human being and needs stringing up. The upsetting thing is this sort of thing will never be as under control as the government and police want it to be because its just far far too widespread within society.
> 
> That 24 hours in police custody had a paedo on one episode and they found something ridiculous like 5000 indecent images on this guys laptop, the woman interviewing him even said this sort of thing will never be under control because no one truly realizes the extent of this problem.


Well he sexually assaulted a girl under the age of 13 and was released on bail, took the police 9 months to check his computer find all that sh1t and re-arrest him by which time he had a new computer full of sh1t.

How can it take that long to investigate when all they had to do was check his fcking computer and search his house. The government dont want to stop this happening and dont want to enforce strong punishments in-case one of them gets caught.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ukip-muscle


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Regardless of skin color or religion, anyone who even considers committing this sort of crime is just a disgusting vile excuse for a human being and needs stringing up. The upsetting thing is this sort of thing will never be as under control as the government and police want it to be because its just far far too widespread within society.
> 
> That 24 hours in police custody had a paedo on one episode and they found something ridiculous like 5000 indecent images on this guys laptop, the woman interviewing him even said this sort of thing will never be under control because no one truly realizes the extent of this problem.


The reason it will never be under control is because it's a normal part of human nature. Deep down we are savages just like most other species. We fight, we rape, we kill, we nonse, we steal, we conspire, we love, we hate, we fix, we destroy.

There is nothing anybody can do about it that's just life. If you don't wanna rape then don't rape, if you don't wanna get raped carry mace. Simples.

I wanted to watch that program but missed it. Can it be found online do you know?


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Also stinson hunter, a couple of weeks ago, didn't see one non white guy on there. They were all white british men, the media are less inclined to report that though. Also any one notice all them fckin nonces on stinson that did some truly sick sh1t got deferred sentences and stuff like that, think one of them got a year in jail iirc, but thats nothing and not befitting the crime. The only thing i was happy to see on there was the nonce that killed himself.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> NSPCC states 1 in 20 children in UK are sexually abused at some point in their life. Only 1 in 3 is likely to be formally reported. Of those that are, 90% are deemed to have occurred within the family. Not that I would ever mimise the events referred to in the OP - just bringing scale and perspective to the matter.
> 
> http://www.nspcc.org.uk/preventing-abuse/child-abuse-and-neglect/child-sexual-abuse/sexual-abuse-facts-statistics/


Yeah but its all the asians that have been getting away with it, thats what all these stories are about lol


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

tekkers channel 4od, episode 2


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> Yeah but its all the asians that have been getting away with it, thats what all these stories are about lol


If they've been caught then they haven't been "getting away with it", surely?


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Yeah but its all the asians that have been getting away with it, thats what all these stories are about lol


Yeah Saville, Harris and Clifford all did it in open view for decades, people complained about them multiple times and nothing happened and its "all the asians getting away with it"?

:confused1: Your stupidity is quite astonishing.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Danjal said:


> If they've been caught then they haven't been "getting away with it", surely?


Well not now hopefully, he was insinuating the figures would be distorted with less white people getting caught though. Just pointing out its the complete opposite lol


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> The reason it will never be under control is because it's a normal part of human nature. Deep down we are savages just like most other species. We fight, we rape, we kill, we nonse, we steal, we conspire, we love, we hate, we fix, we destroy.
> 
> There is nothing anybody can do about it that's just life. If you don't wanna rape then don't rape, if you don't wanna get raped carry mace. Simples.
> 
> I wanted to watch that program but missed it. Can it be found online do you know?


Unfortunately destroying each other seems to be programmed into our species doesn't it. I don't agree with what you said about all of us deep down being savages, I do believe that sifting through all the **** there are some genuinely kind and humble human beings out there, just they never get reported on so you only ever hear about the ugly side of the human race.

Yeah mate I imagine you should be able to get it on 4OD they normally keep stuff like that on there for quite a while so have a look.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll bet in the outer hebrides 100% of the sex offenders are white. Dirty bastards.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I guess there are a lot more white girls that are vulnerable compared to Pakistanis girls.

If so, then has to be a factor.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Far too broad a topic to mention anything on thats meaningful.

For instance, in the Midlands, a majority of people in psychiatric institutes are black and asians.

Now does this mean they are mad by default or simply, other social and economic reasonings at hand?

Now I don't have the full stats to hand, but say anything meaningful you have to look at a broader picture and understand perhaps the reasonings behind the findings rather than just look at figures.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

gradziol said:


> This.
> 
> Stats r there and after few years of working with Asian ppl I defo believe it, not saying all of them but majority I have came across are two-faced snakes that would sell white person for a fiver. And they see all women as walking pussies, especially white ones.


Well if you've already set in stone your views on the character of an entire subcontinent of random people (99.999% of whom you don't even know) so critically, based on your few observations, you're not exactly giving yourself a chance to ever stop and think whether a certain view and potential or even strong prejudice based on appearences even make any logical sense.

How exactly were these people 'two-faced snakes'?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yohan said:


> I guess there are a lot more white girls that are vulnerable compared to Pakistanis girls.
> 
> If so, then has to be a factor.


It is not a race related issue, its a widespread issue, fact, unfortunately as things are getting unveiled, we are finding how much an ingrained issue this is. With the recent captures of Asians\white\blue\pink (Child abusers, simple, whatever their skin colour\background is ). this has resulted in more victims coming forward plus authorities hopefully being reprimanded for allowing these evil people to get away with it. It clearly shows, this has been happening for over numerous years but these scandals have allowed visibility, which is only a good thing.

As for the report, it highlights how many cases? in a predominate Asian demographic area..

You could do that for different areas and get different results.

To rectify in my opnion, :

1. Need to do more for vulnerable children and getting them back into normal society

2. Encourage more children to come forward with any abuse claims

3. Hand out bigger punishments for these related crimes, including holding material

Just to add,

In these areas the local communities need to play an active part in re-enforcing how much of a heinous act this is. From experience, I know authorities (Police) work closely with communities to ensure this happens. At least it spreads the message and highlights defects.

Remember, most people are against this, need to weed out the minority, lets keep it in perspective, the cause and outcome is the same.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> The reason it will never be under control is because it's a normal part of human nature. Deep down we are savages just like most other species. We fight, we rape, we kill, we nonse, we steal, we conspire, we love, we hate, we fix, we destroy.
> 
> There is nothing anybody can do about it that's just life. If you don't wanna rape then don't rape, if you don't wanna get raped carry mace. Simples.
> 
> I wanted to watch that program but missed it. Can it be found online do you know?


Thats not the answer now is it? Rapists, Pedo's and murderers should get a bullet in their head. If the punichment was tougher people would commit the crimes in the first place IMO

If you dont wanna get raped, carry mace? Are you fking serious? I hope to hell you aint got a daughter and it ever happenes to her, what would you say to her "Should of carried mace darling, if you didnt want to get raped"


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

megatron said:


> Any proof that it is all made up? No
> 
> So wind your cúnt neck in child, or are you just angry you didn't get any action?


 @Sigma makes a valid point. Not sure that "wind your cúnt neck in child" is a decent comeback though.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sigma understands and sees the bigger picture, everything printed is not as clear as black and white. I could cherry pick government statistics from different regions to write a compelling article on how 90% of people convicted of murder are chinese, doesn't mean its accurate. But some cnuts are so blinded and thick they will believe anything they read.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Well if you've already set in stone your views on the character of an entire subcontinent of random people (99% of whom you don't even know) so critically, based on your few observations, you're not exactly giving yourself a chance to ever stop and think whether a certain view and potential or even strong prejudice based on appearences even make any logical sense.
> 
> How exactly were these people 'two-faced snakes'?


I make logical sense from my own observations in life, like I have said I bet not every one of them is same but most I have meet are just like I have described them.

Two-faced snakes? Somebody who prays few times a day, have wife and kids and tells u how to live but then goes to cheap brothel, steels ur personal belongings, smiles when see ppl killed in WTC (been in a room full of Asians and they all smiled when WTC was shown on 11th anniversary, when asked "wtf?" they started to explains how Amurica is BAD BAD), cheats on every ****ing occasion (customers, you, boos, u name it), lie to ur face, stones women to death (yes meet guy who did back in Pakistan), illegally work when and claim benefits for 5 kids is a ****ING TWO-FACED SNAKE in my eyes.

But that is just my opinion.

I dont mind other immigrants living in UK as I have also came here just 10 years ago but I respect a law. I work hard and pay taxes, I DO NOT demand law to be changed so I can follow my ****ed up religion and way of life and demand others to respect that.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Tbh. It would not surprise me if what sigma was saying is true. I mean you just have to take a look at the latest dictators reports here.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/20/acpo_claims_nearly_double_number_stolen_firearms_truth/

Luckily for me. I actually got the correct figures directly from the home office


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

kadafi39 said:


> Sigma understands and sees the bigger picture, everything printed is not as clear as black and white. I could cherry pick government statistics from different regions to write a compelling article on how 90% of people convicted of murder are chinese, doesn't mean its accurate. But some cnuts are so blinded and thick they will believe anything they read.


I read on wikipedia that Charlie Sheen is half man, half cocaine.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

The question is did you believe it? :tongue:


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

aite lets get some things straight.... i hate it when they term asian, because 90%+ of these groomers are from pakistani/bangladeshi origin not indian, sri lankan, chinese etc...


----------



## webwysard (Jun 24, 2012)

In Issues like these I think we all believe what we want to regardless if true or not


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Those that are ill informed and abit daft believe what they want, the rest of us look at concrete evidence and take into account the surrounding relevant issues and then make a logical and informed decision.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

gradziol said:


> I make logical sense from my own observations in life, like I have said I bet not every one of them is same but most I have meet are just like I have described them.
> 
> Two-faced snakes? Somebody who prays few times a day, have wife and kids and tells u how to live but then goes to cheap brothel, steels ur personal belongings, smiles when see ppl killed in WTC (been in a room full of Asians and they all smiled when WTC was shown on 11th anniversary, when asked "wtf?" they started to explains how Amurica is BAD BAD), cheats on every ****ing occasion (customers, you, boos, u name it), lie to ur face, stones women to death (yes meet guy who did back in Pakistan), illegally work when and claim benefits for 5 kids is a ****ING TWO-FACED SNAKE in my eyes.
> 
> ...


Just like many others who would make these same points, you're getting the issues of race and religion mixed up. I could show you innumerable white muslims, like from east Europe or some Mediterranean countries who you would think were "perfectly white" until they spoke, who would've been just as likely to laugh at the tragedy at 9/11. The issue here is apparently a racial one, and a race is not characterised by one religion as you have just suggested for some reason. When you can't tell the difference between the matter of race and the matter of religion, I think it proves my point there maybe a worrying amount of incorrect generalisations going on in your mind that prevent you from painting a picture fairly.

If you only look at the negative side of a person, a group of people or any issue then you'll only ever see the negatives.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Super $ingh said:


> aite lets get some things straight.... i hate it when they term asian, because 90%+ of these groomers are from pakistani/bangladeshi origin not indian, sri lankan, chinese etc...


That's because everyone is scared to use the word Pakistani or Muslim because of the racial connotations it carries.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I read on wikipedia that Charlie Sheen is half man, half cocaine.


Probably too much blood in his cocaine system tbh lol


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Thats not the answer now is it? Rapists, Pedo's and murderers should get a bullet in their head. If the punichment was tougher people would commit the crimes in the first place IMO
> 
> If you dont wanna get raped, carry mace? Are you fking serious? I hope to hell you aint got a daughter and it ever happenes to her, what would you say to her "Should of carried mace darling, if you didnt want to get raped"


Regardless of how long the sentence or how harsh the punishment people will always commit crime it won't stem it even slightly in my opinion, just look at America they still have the death penalty doesn't put people off murdering each other, all It will change is the perpetrators will try even harder not to get caught


----------



## webwysard (Jun 24, 2012)

SUPER SINGH , Well by the sound of your name, I'm pretty sure you're an indian ??? Has india not been in news lately for one thing specifically?? RAPE.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

@Sigma no point trying to explain something like that to someone that is clearly inherently racist, wont change anything and its a waste of your time. He is obviously as thick as a plank. Thanks for your approval of certain immigrants when you fcking came here as an immigrant just 10 years ago :lol: you would still be in the pit you came from if we were all as biased as you are, so just take a second to think about that @gradziol.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> Regardless of how long the sentence or how harsh the punishment people will always commit crime it won't stem it even slightly in my opinion, just look at America they still have the death penalty doesn't put people off murdering each other, all It will change is the perpetrators will try even harder not to get caught


Like i said rapist's, pedo'd and people who commit murder should be sentenced to death IMO, they wouldnt do it again would they? Why should a man take another mans life and then be allowed to live his life. A man who rapes a 6 month old baby, WTF, it disgisting to think what its done to that childs insides, but he gets caught, gets sent to jail with a cushy living, yet that child grows up ruined while that man doesnt give a diddley!

Jail isnt like it should be. My friends brother said when he went down apart from the fact he didnt have freedom he didnt mind being in there. 3 meals a day, hor water a bed, gym, games room etc. I ay being funny but that isnt a deterant is it? Thats like sending a child to its room with all manner games consoles, tv etc.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

kadafi39 said:


> That's because everyone is scared to use the word Pakistani or Muslim because of the racial connotations it carries.


Haha what's funny is that everyone uses Asian as the PC word, when they 90% mean muslim Pakistani,

I feel sorry for the Indians as they look similar(no offence) yet take the **** pakis cause everywhere, and love the lefties bull**** clouded view "we need more doctors etc" when most decent doctors that are imported are Indian,

Obviously there is rape in India, but it's a massive poor country it's expected, over here all the 'hate' is towards Muslim pakis not everyone from Asia, just the term Asian is used because saying the people u actually mean is racist but branching a whole continent of people the same isn't, in ****ed up lefty PC logic...


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Like i said rapist's, pedo'd and people who commit murder should be sentenced to death IMO, they wouldnt do it again would they? Why should a man take another mans life and then be allowed to live his life. A man who rapes a 6 month old baby, WTF, it disgisting to think what its done to that childs insides, but he gets caught, gets sent to jail with a cushy living, yet that child grows up ruined while that man doesnt give a diddley!
> 
> Jail isnt like it should be. My friends brother said when he went down apart from the fact he didnt have freedom he didnt mind being in there. 3 meals a day, hor water a bed, gym, games room etc. I ay being funny but that isnt a deterant is it? Thats like sending a child to its room with all manner games consoles, tv etc.


In this scenario do you believe that killing the rapist would ensure the child a greater future?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

webwysard said:


> SUPER SINGH , Well by the sound of your name, I'm pretty sure you're an indian ??? Has india not been in news lately for one thing specifically?? RAPE.


What on Star News? which happens to be a subsidiary of the same group that own Sky, and so likely follow the same highly political and permeable decisions in regards to news agenda setting? Shocking. The press here isn't even regulated by statute for crying out loud.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep @b0t13 its specifically becuase of the backlash form the muslim community that they are being branded or whatever. I think its all bull**** personally, if someone does something fcked up expose them, regardless of colour, religion or race.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Like i said rapist's, pedo'd and people who commit murder should be sentenced to death IMO, they wouldnt do it again would they? Why should a man take another mans life and then be allowed to live his life. A man who rapes a 6 month old baby, WTF, it disgisting to think what its done to that childs insides, but he gets caught, gets sent to jail with a cushy living, yet that child grows up ruined while that man doesnt give a diddley!
> 
> Jail isnt like it should be. My friends brother said when he went down apart from the fact he didnt have freedom he didnt mind being in there. 3 meals a day, hor water a bed, gym, games room etc. I ay being funny but that isnt a deterant is it? Thats like sending a child to its room with all manner games consoles, tv etc.


This is the thing though whilst I agree with the death penalty on a punishment level for people such as paedo's rapists and murderers is it really a punishment? they are being given the freedom of death and being put out their misery whilst their victims are left to carry on with their lives scarred and traumatized, on the other hand I agree the prison system is far too soft especially on the more serious offenders, take ian Watkins for example, sent down for 35 years and hes in a cell which will be nicely decorated and he will get loads of luxuries simply because of who he is, ian Huntley another one, murders two schoolgirls and his punishment is sitting in a cell with a tv and a games console, its completely ****ed up. The thing is if we turned our prisons into those like the ones in say Thailand then I believe that would put people off but human rights would jump on their high horse, in my opinion you lose all your human right the moment you decide to commit a heinous crime such as paedophilia, murder, rape etc.

The irony is the victims will probably get minimal at best follow up care because as far as this country sees is once the trial Is over with then that's it it gets pushed under the carpet, the criminal justice system favours the guilty not the victims and until that changes stuff like this will continue to happen.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

webwysard said:


> SUPER SINGH , Well by the sound of your name, I'm pretty sure you're an indian ??? Has india not been in news lately for one thing specifically?? RAPE.


Ok and we don't have rape in this country? The only difference is that in India its being more widely reported and people are proactively trying to raise awareness, whereas we most probably have more incidents of rape, grooming, and general sexual abuse but the British way is to brush it under the carpet and focus on everyone else problems and pretend that it doesn't happen in our own country, which is exactly what you are doing.

If anything like the whole Saville scandal had happened there everyone would be jumping up and down and it would be reported for years to come, here its all forgotten about already.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> @Sigma no point trying to explain something like that to someone that is clearly inherently racist, wont change anything and its a waste of your time. He is obviously as thick as a plank. Thanks for your approval of certain immigrants when you fcking came here as an immigrant just 10 years ago :lol: you would still be in the pit you came from if we were all as biased as you are, so just take a second to think about that @gradziol.


How exactly does the news improve ones own quality of life? That's what I don't get. There are always stories about how 'x' people committed this or that crime and cyncical sh*t like that in general but there's never any positive discrimination such as which ethnic group donated the most to charity or saved the most lives. Why would I care about reading and accepting something that isn't adding to ones quality of life but just turning the mind into a sewer full of sh*t about everyone else.

Ha, even positive discrimination isn't ideal I know, but as you said some people appear to be born without the ability to think a little more discerningly, and it's better than all the pessimism and negative aspects, for people like that.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

and here we go again. I love how as soon as a report mentions the words, asian, muslim, ethnic its open to just be pulled to pieces and branded nonsense i wonder if all you doing that would be inclined to do so if the report said white, english ect i doubt you would be as quick to pull it to pieces.

As for the report i didnt read it but in a place were the vast majority are of asian/ethnic origin its common sense to think the majority of crimes are going to be commited by people of ethnic origin.

But and a big but just have a trip to rotherham were there is not a large ethnic/muslim population and look at the stats from that were large groups of ethnic/muslim men specificly targeted white vunarable young girls/boys and were the police and local council were too scared to do anything for fear of been branded racist and tell me we dont have a problem in this country were a certain sector of the population have basicly been given a get out of jail card.

And no its not racist its just facts


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> Those that are ill informed and abit daft believe what they want, the rest of us look at concrete evidence and take into account the surrounding relevant issues and then make a logical and informed decision.


I agree!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Smokey13 said:


> In this scenario do you believe that killing the rapist would ensure the child a greater future?


It would stop the rapist raping again.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'll bet in the outer hebrides 100% of the sex offenders are white. Dirty bastards.


and 100% of victims are lambs


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

webwysard said:


> SUPER SINGH , Well by the sound of your name, I'm pretty sure you're an indian ??? Has india not been in news lately for one thing specifically?? RAPE.


LOL so every old white man is a pedo, since many of the pedofiles are white, middle aged men and predominantley English? do understand what i am geting at?

and number two we are talking about another country, if u can read we are talking about UK statistics and who the culprits are here, especiialy to the reference "asian"


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> @Sigma no point trying to explain something like that to someone that is clearly inherently racist, wont change anything and its a waste of your time. He is obviously as thick as a plank. Thanks for your approval of certain immigrants when you fcking came here as an immigrant just 10 years ago :lol: you would still be in the pit you came from if we were all as biased as you are, so just take a second to think about that @gradziol.


In a pit I came from nobody is killing innocent women saying that's a law so I wouldn't call it a pit. As ur nick suggest u on other hand come exactly from place where **** like that is a daily routine.

And maybe I am thick, but t least nobody is strip searching my turban every time I try to fly to my pit.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

take all the ickle white girls out of Bham and the abuse would be cut by 90%

these cnuts dont groom their own


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> It would stop the rapist raping again.


Well done. That was stated in her post and is pretty much a given.

But that's not what I asked.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> these cnuts dont groom their own


And maybe they do. How would you know??


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Smokey13 said:


> Well done. That was stated in her post and is pretty much a given.
> 
> But that's not what I asked.


No need to be sarcastic. The whole point of killing a rapist is to stop him doing it again.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

they dont groom their own, u could possibly get a rare case but fact is these men are still muslims so they wont target another muslim girl or even a girl from their own community. if u have a case where a pakistani girl was groomed i would lvoe to see it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sigma said:


> And maybe they do. How would you know??


nah mate. they venture outside their lil close knit communities to do their thing and then head back like nothing happened


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

gradziol said:


> In a pit I came from nobody is killing innocent women saying that's a law so I wouldn't call it a pit. As ur nick suggest u on other hand come exactly from place where **** like that is a daily routine.
> 
> And maybe I am thick, but t least nobody is strip searching my turban every time I try to fly to my pit.


so where are you from since ur an immigrant? maybe we could stereo type your culture?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what about all the white men who rape little girls? Honestly, any excuse for racism


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what about all the white men who rape little girls? Honestly, any excuse for racism


So the fact that the majority of the girls they target are white and not their own race means nothing to you?

It's racist to target girls of a different race for rape which is what Asians are doing.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Super $ingh said:


> LOL so every old white man is a pedo, since many of the pedofiles are white, middle aged men and predominantley English? do understand what i am geting at?


They aren't though, the majority are Pakistani lol


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Super $ingh said:


> so where are you from since ur an immigrant? maybe we could stereo type your culture?


From Poland mate and u probably not gonna tell my anything new about my country that I dont already know but fell free to stereotype my (European) culture.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Thats not the answer now is it? Rapists, Pedo's and murderers should get a bullet in their head. If the punichment was tougher people would commit the crimes in the first place IMO
> 
> If you dont wanna get raped, carry mace? Are you fking serious? I hope to hell you aint got a daughter and it ever happenes to her, what would you say to her "Should of carried mace darling, if you didnt want to get raped"


Wow what a way to miss understand a post well done. And for the record I do have a daughter, we share the same feelings in that I hope it never happens to her iether.

You can have your opinion but im afraid it's very wrong. We already have laws against rape, does it work? Or are thousands of women still getting raped every day all across the globe? Even in countries with the death penalty women are still raped. That's a fact and im sorry but your opinion doesn't counter that.

Yes, if women carried mace I think the rate of rapes would drop drastically, the same as if you dont want your car broken into, lock the ****ing door. Its simple logic really.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

gradziol said:


> From Poland mate and u probably not gonna tell my anything new about my country that I dont already know but fell free to stereotype my (European) culture.


Are you 7 foot tall with a moustache?


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Are you 7 foot tall with a moustache?


6 and no mustache 

But


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wow what a way to miss understand a post well done. And for the record I do have a daughter, we share the same feelings in that I hope it never happens to her iether.
> 
> You can have your opinion but im afraid it's very wrong. We already have laws against rape, does it work? Or are thousands of women still getting raped every day all across the globe? Even in countries with the death penalty women are still raped. That's a fact and im sorry but your opinion doesn't counter that.
> 
> Yes, if women carried mace I think the rate of rapes would drop drastically, the same as if you dont want your car broken into, lock the ****ing door. Its simple logic really.


Oh no Tekkers. Carrying mace to stop people getting raped. You cant go round saying things like that. I mean come on guys ffs, god forbid the day ever comes we give any law abiding citizen in the UK something do defend themselves with eh.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

No point debating with people on this forum particularly these days...

All I will say is in the words of Winston Churchill

"Show me a young Conservative and I'll show you someone with no heart. Show me an old Liberal and I'll show you someone with no brains."

? Winston S. Churchill


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Oh no Tekkers. Carrying mace to stop people getting raped. You cant go round saying things like that. I mean come on guys ffs, god forbid the day ever comes we give any law abiding citizen in the UK something do defend themselves with eh.


Haha it boggles my mind how people think that bull**** laws protect them from the evils in the world. What's more effective a can of blinding spray or a policeman 4 hours after a phone call. I know which one my daughter will have in her handbag when she's older.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wow what a way to miss understand a post well done. And for the record I do have a daughter, we share the same feelings in that I hope it never happens to her iether.
> 
> You can have your opinion but im afraid it's very wrong. We already have laws against rape, does it work? Or are thousands of women still getting raped every day all across the globe? Even in countries with the death penalty women are still raped. That's a fact and im sorry but your opinion doesn't counter that.
> 
> Yes, if women carried mace I think the rate of rapes would drop drastically, the same as if you dont want your car broken into, lock the ****ing door. Its simple logic really.


So you condone rape? I don't think carrying mace would make a diddley bit of different.

How is my opinion wrong? Its an opinion which everyone is entitled to. In my opinion your opinion is wrong. In a civil a country such as the uk then i think if the death penalty existed it would stop people doing it.

Locking your car door doesn't stop people breaking in!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> *So you condone rape*? I don't think carrying mace would make a diddley bit of different.
> 
> How is my opinion wrong? Its an opinion which everyone is entitled to. In my opinion your opinion is wrong. In a civil a country such as the uk then i think if the death penalty existed it would stop people doing it.


What the fvcking hell are you on about?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So you condone rape? I don't think carrying mace would make a diddley bit of different.
> 
> How is my opinion wrong? Its an opinion which everyone is entitled to. In my opinion your opinion is wrong. In a civil a country such as the uk then i think if the death penalty existed it would stop people doing it.
> 
> Locking your car door doesn't stop people breaking in!


Do I condone rape?!?! **** off


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

gradziol said:


> In a pit I came from nobody is killing innocent women saying that's a law so I wouldn't call it a pit. As ur nick suggest u on other hand come exactly from place where **** like that is a daily routine.
> 
> And maybe I am thick, but t least nobody is strip searching my turban every time I try to fly to my pit.


My nick? What does that suggest to you? Because im British i was born here. If your home wasn't such a sh1thole why are you and thousands of your people doing everything possible to come to the UK? What does being thick have to do with being searched? You really are incredibly stupid, im not Sikh and therefore i don't wear a turban, but i would much rather wear a turban and be searched over being as stupid as you are!

Take a look at this too: https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=15434

Almost 1500 rapes reported in a country with a population of almost half our country. Clearly your country is perfect, go back mate.

And if were making generalisations then one could say that you are a smelly, uneducated thieving fvckin pick pocket you deepee, you could also be an alcoholic, religious and therefore abused by the pope, communist car thief.

Not nice to stereotype people is it!


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Super $ingh said:


> they dont groom their own, u could possibly get a rare case but fact is these men are still muslims so they wont target another muslim girl or even a girl from their own community. if u have a case where a pakistani girl was groomed i would lvoe to see it


Do you have a problem with Muslims ? Fact is race/religion both are irelevant, all pedos are sick evil ****s who should be hung whether Asian/White etc but as usual it's always a bigger deal when a Muslim Asian commits a crime


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Personally I think we should all just go to the Winchester, have a pint and wait for all this to blow over.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So you condone rape? I don't think carrying mace would make a diddley bit of different.
> 
> How is my opinion wrong? Its an opinion which everyone is entitled to. In my opinion your opinion is wrong. In a civil a country such as the uk then i think if the death penalty existed it would stop people doing it.
> 
> *Locking your car door doesn't stop people breaking in!*


Clearly going to school doesn't stop people growing up stupid either.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So you condone rape? I don't think carrying mace would make a diddley bit of different.
> 
> How is my opinion wrong? Its an opinion which everyone is entitled to. In my opinion your opinion is wrong. In a civil a country such as the uk then i think if the death penalty existed it would stop people doing it.
> 
> Locking your car door doesn't stop people breaking in!


 I think his point is that laws will never stop crime and people will never stop out of their own free will either. So people must take steps to protect themselves, whether that be right or wrong, it's a fact of life.

As for the severity of punishment stopping crime... Look at countries with the most vicious of punishment, they're not crime free. That would assume that all criminals use logical thinking, i.e. positives outweigh the negatives. Plus it is the fact that b people will always think they may not get caught.


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

From my.interaction with work buddies, everyone is disgusted by peadoosss full stop and rightly so.regardless of race, but in regards to all the recent asian peados, everyone seamss to.be.angered at the fact that white children are targeted. I can get that.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha it boggles my mind how people think that bull**** laws protect them from the evils in the world. What's more effective a can of blinding spray or a policeman 4 hours after a phone call. I know which one my daughter will have in her handbag when she's older.


Also, gone are the days if the blokes in your local community knew you laid a hand on a woman, be your wife or not, you would have 7 shades of **** beaten out of you. If any bloke ever hurt a female from my family, I'm telling you now they wouldn't have any fingers or teeth left.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> Do you have a problem with Muslims ? Fact is race/religion both are irelevant, all pedos are sick evil ****s who should be hung whether Asian/White etc but as usual *it's always a bigger deal when a Muslim Asian commits a crime*


Yup all because the media choose to portray it that way, why try and balance the opinions of the common people when you can inject more hate into the already bottomless pit of it by choosing to report on things like this which will just **** off both parties and take their attention away from the real problems with this country.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

sauceman said:


> Also, gone are the days if the blokes in your local community knew you laid a hand on a woman, be your wife or not, you would have 7 shades of **** beaten out of you. If any bloke ever hurt a female from my family, I'm telling you now they wouldn't have any fingers or teeth left.


Aye ludicrous, oh no lets ignore the fact hes a woman beater and arrest the guy who kicked the **** out of him instead, makes perfect sense that.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

dman said:


> From my.interaction with work buddies, everyone is disgusted by peadoosss full stop and rightly so.regardless of race, but in regards to all the recent asian peados, *everyone seamss to.be.angered at the fact that white children are targeted. I can get that*.


Ok has anyone with half a brain stopped to think why the majority of girls being abused are white? You cant groom or sexually abuse someone to whom you dont have access or contact with. If you let your child have unrestricted access to the internet and give her her own mobile phone, if your going to let your 12 year old daughter out until 11pm and let her have sleepover's without checking where she is going and confirming with her friends mum then your going to run the risk of a sick bastrd having the opportunity of doing something like that to your daughter. If you looked after your children more and were more concerned about their welfare the chances of stuff like this happening would be reduced.

Edit: Obviously doesnt apply to children in care, as the whole Saville thing has shown they are more susceptible to abuse and helped by those in authority anyway.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Tonk007 said:


> Do you have a problem with Muslims ? Fact is race/religion both are irelevant, all pedos are sick evil ****s who should be hung whether Asian/White etc but as usual it's always a bigger deal when a Muslim Asian commits a crime


In general no i have muslim friends and they arent like these people, they are normal.

but u are tlaking about gangs who are systematically targeting girls, and ask yourself why? are any of these girls pakistani/bangladeshi? no

are there indians, whites, blacks amongst other nationalities that have been groomed? yes

you do also realsie a massive proportion of muslims arent even pakistani but of many different nationalities...so why are there no reports of them getting groomed?

dont be ulta liberal and class all groomers/pedo's into one pot, thats why the problem never goes away, by doing this muslims in mosques dont speak out against it, therefore their community goes unopinished and under the radar. you need to looks at each area and say "what are the motives for these guys doing this?"

maybe if u question that then u will start to understand why i say muslims...i didnt say all muslims are bad! i'm just highlighting a clear fact which ppl like u sugar coat


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

I highly doubt peadophiles are racist, its not that they are targeting any specific race or religion its more likely they abuse anyone that they have the opportunity to.


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

Your assuming all these children are picked up at ridiculous hours. If anything asians come into more contact with asians.

Dont be silly now 



kadafi39 said:


> Ok has anyone with half a brain stopped to think why the majority of girls being abused are white? You cant groom or sexually abuse someone to whom you dont have access or contact with. If you let your child have unrestricted access to the internet and give her her own mobile phone, if your going to let your 12 year old daughter out until 11pm and let her have sleepover's without checking where she is going and confirming with her friends mum then your going to run the risk of a sick bastrd having the opportunity of doing something like that to your daughter. If you looked after your children more and were more concerned about their welfare the chances of stuff like this happening would be reduced.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kadafi39 said:


> I highly doubt peadophiles are racist, its not that they are targeting any specific race or religion its more likely they abuse anyone that they have the opportunity to.


I know very well why it's white kids they target and that's because no muslim father will let his young teenage girl go out till 3 am in s next to no clothing to get drunk on the streets. It's pretty much only white families that find that acceptable.


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

Also please note that i have muslim friends, asian friends, and so on. Im not saying that asians are targeting whites because they are racists haha i am saying on face value i can see why people would have this opinion.

So please do not put words in my mouth.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Im not assuming they are all picked up at ridiculous hours at all, its clear that the chances of this happening are increased if you give your child unrestricted access to the internet, phones and let them out without keeping an eye on them. If you read the article it said some sh1t about the girls being taken to hotel rooms etc, so clearly its not all happening in the daytime.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know very well why it's white kids they target and that's because no muslim father will let his young teenage girl go out till 3 am in s next to no clothing to get drunk on the streets. It's pretty much only white families that find that acceptable.


That is exactly what i said further up tekkers, only a few people talking sense in here, the rest are just blinded by the bullsh1t the media has fed them with.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Whatever the case the majority of the groomers are Asian.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Whatever the case the majority of the groomers are Asian.


In the UK, definitely not.

Cherry picking certain cities that have a higher concentration of ethnic minorities, maybe.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> In the UK, definitely not.
> 
> Cherry picking certain cities that have a higher concentration of ethnic minorities, maybe.


Talking about the West Midlands. The statistics prove that.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do I condone rape?!?! **** off


Everything can be stopped!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> Clearly going to school doesn't stop people growing up stupid either.


Clearly!!!!!!

Tekkers made that statement not me!!!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Everything can be stopped!!


How is saying something can't be stopped condoning it? You can't completely stop rape happening anyway.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Talking about the West Midlands. The statistics prove that.


They're not even statistics, if you could analyse the article better you would see that for example:

"A bombshell police report has revealed 75 per cent of known on-street child sex groomers in the West Midlands"

1. "known"

2. "on-street" Could mean that there are more white or african child sex groomers in the midlands but they have all been caught and are no longer on street? Could mean a number of things, but as usual its unclear and not factually sound.

"The Mail has discovered how children across the region have been failed by police, councils and social services - with some known offenders not being prosecuted"

1. Why did the police not do anything?

2. What was the religion/race of those not prosecuted, could be white and therefore the figures would be distorted.

"where an estimated 1,400 children were abused over 16 years after public body failings."

1. Estimated, means nothing, estimated by who and how did they come to these figures?

2. Again public body or police failings.

"Intelligence suggests that of potential suspects identified, 75 per cent of those known are of Asian ethnicity"

1. intelligence suggests means nothing without proof of how they ascertained this.

2. 75 per cent of those "known" Could mean there are 50% more white suspects which they are not aware of

"Yet the BSCB admitted that total abuse numbers could not be calculated"

1. so they know how many % of the offenders are from what ethnic backgrounds, yet they cant even come up with a number of reported incidents, which should be reported and therefore no need for calculations, just simple adding.

Throughout the article its clear that the main problem is that the police are doing **** all about it, stinson hunter showed this too, but theyre just trying to deflect the attention away from this by giving you a muslim story, they know it will work aswel, and clearly it has, the majority on here havent even stopped to question or think about the article, bet most havent even read it properly!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> They're not even statistics, if you could analyse the article better you would see that for example:
> 
> "A bombshell police report has revealed 75 per cent of known on-street child sex groomers in the West Midlands"
> 
> ...


"Kadafi"


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Before some thick fvck starts assuming sh1t, im not muslim and/or pakistani and i wish everyone that did sick sh1t like this was killed, i wish i could follow the stinson hunter around and bash the fvck out of every sick mvthfvcker he finds instead of reporting it to the police and sitting back while they do fvck all but hand out deferred sentences.

Just saying don't believe everything you read, they're not statistics and its not even credibly written or backed up with sources or anything, its just propaganda bullsh1t.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

kadafi39 said:


> In the UK, definitely not.
> 
> Cherry picking certain cities that have a higher concentration of ethnic minorities, maybe.


talk to the 1500 mainly white british vunurable kids in rotherham and lancashire because i bet theyed love to argue that point with you.

You cant escape facts no matter how pc and liberal you want to be that in recent years the vast majority of "organised" pedophile and grooming gangs have been of asian/muslim origin and until we stop trying to be all pc bull5hit there just going to fly under the radar as they have been doing


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Peadophilia is one thing that i couldnt give a flying **** about being PC about, any mvthfcker that does **** like that deserves to be tortured and die a horrible, slow painful death.

Im not trying to be PC and i dont have any prejudices towards any race or religion so i couldn't give a **** whats reported, what you say, what you think, im able to dig a little deeper than whole heartedly agree with the first article i come across.

Also why are the police doing nothing then? All the articles and TV programmes show that the police do very little, sentences are minor, you get more time for drink driving. Its because they dont want to enforce stricter punishments for nonces becuase those in power are up to it themselves.

If the whole Saville, rolf harris and clifford scandal hasnt shown you that those in power have the ability to get away with **** while doing it in plain sight then youve already been blinded by the propaganda and clearly cant think for yourself.

Have you even heard about the Elm Guest House? It was a VIP peadophile ring which consists of MP's, MI5 officers, ministers, judges, pop stars been going on since the 1980's you wont find much about it online as it goes unreported as it was a predominantly white group of people with power. Theres a bit on it here.

http://ukpaedos-exposed.com/westminster-scandal-114-secret-files-on-paedophile-cases-missing/more-than-10-politicians-on-list-held-by-police-investigating-westminster-paedophile-ring/the-civil-servant-in-the-home-offices-pie-funding-inquiry-and-his-academic-articles-on-boy-love/p-i-e/paedophile-ring-link-to-no10-to-be-investigated/


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> So the fact that the majority of the girls they target are white and not their own race means nothing to you?
> 
> It's racist to target girls of a different race for rape which is what Asians are doing.


That's right. Their race means nothing to me. It's ****ing heinous whatever race they are.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> talk to the 1500 mainly white british vunurable kids in rotherham and lancashire because i bet theyed love to argue that point with you.
> 
> You cant escape facts no matter how pc and liberal you want to be that in recent years the vast majority of "organised" pedophile and grooming gangs have been of asian/muslim origin and until we stop trying to be all pc bull5hit there just going to fly under the radar as they have been doing


This - its a matter of public record that it happens.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

kadafi39 said:


> Peadophilia is one thing that i couldnt give a flying **** about being PC about, any mvthfcker that does **** like that deserves to be tortured and die a horrible, slow painful death.
> 
> Im not trying to be PC and i dont have any prejudices towards any race or religion so i couldn't give a **** whats reported, what you say, what you think, im able to dig a little deeper than whole heartedly agree with the first article i come across.
> 
> ...


Your talking about things from tha past mate NOT todays news.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

kadafi39 said:


> Before some thick fvck starts assuming sh1t, im not muslim and/or pakistani and i wish everyone that did sick sh1t like this was killed, i wish i could follow the stinson hunter around and bash the fvck out of every sick mvthfvcker he finds instead of reporting it to the police and sitting back while they do fvck all but hand out deferred sentences.
> 
> Just saying don't believe everything you read, they're not statistics and its not even credibly written or backed up with sources or anything, its just propaganda bullsh1t.


Dont assume everybody is as thick as you mate or doesnt know information thats not released yet, one of my customers is assigned to a local police force 'arranged marriage' investigation and intervention unit and some of the things she'll tell you

Now when that one gets out that'll be a hell of a scandel but hey, Muslims are untouchable right.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Your talking about things from tha past mate NOT todays news.


Sh1t that will be brushed under the carpet for a couple more decades, its clear that the reporting is biased, as has been shown consistently.

After all that saville sh1t are you that stupid to believe that our government and media are being honest with us now? :lol:


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

saxondale said:


> This - its a matter of public record that it happens.


the thing i cant get my head around and it has been touch on is that the crime is appaling and should not be tollerated. Over here and in America they went on the war path against high ranking pedophiles in the catholic church, scouts, cubs and people who had access to young children and nobody started throwing around that they were targeting certain religions and sectors of sociaty it was a case of getting these people of the streets and making them account for their crimes.

But the same is not happening with the quite public asian/muslim grooming gangs no body is going on the war path against these people due to fear of been branded a racist and that is public record fact.

The police would have no problem knocking down the door of your local priest if they thought he was upto no good but i would love to know how long and hard they would have to think before going to have a word with the local iman.

The main fact is that race/religion shouldnt come into how these people are delt with but sadly it is because in 21st century britian the worst thing you could be is a racist and that is a sad state of affairs


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> but as usual it's always a bigger deal when a Muslim Asian commits a crime


The whole reason the asians in rotherham were allowed to get away with it is because of people like you crying that you're persecuted. Can you not see the figures? Sorry you don't like the fact that a muslim is much much more likely to be a pedo than the average white person. This report shows 75% of offenders being asian and 82% of victims being white. Do those figures not look a little odd?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

kadafi39 said:


> In the UK, definitely not.
> 
> Cherry picking certain cities that have a higher concentration of ethnic minorities, maybe.


concentration of asians in the west midlands will be way under 25%


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> the thing i cant get my head around and it has been touch on is that the crime is appaling and should not be tollerated. Over here and in America they went on the war path against high ranking pedophiles in the catholic church, scouts, cubs and people who had access to young children and nobody started throwing around that they were targeting certain religions and sectors of sociaty it was a case of getting these people of the streets and making them account for their crimes.
> 
> But the same is not happening with the quite public asian/muslim grooming gangs no body is going on the war path against these people due to fear of been branded a racist and that is public record fact.
> 
> ...


Totally agree - one little reported fact from the Rotherham case, why are the council still using the same supplier for taxi's?

It was proven beyond doubt that this method was used to identify, abduct and abuse young people?

the head of the taxi association is also a leading councillor would that happen if he was a white christian vicar?

Would it fvck.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Totally agree - one little reported fact from the Rotherham case, why are the council still using the same supplier for taxi's?
> 
> It was proven beyond doubt that this method was used to identify, abduct and abuse young people?
> 
> ...


Certain groups in the UK have a protected status, white British isn't one of them.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Certain groups in the UK have a protected status, white British isn't one of them.


exactly mate if it was just pure inept from the authoraties across the board thats one thing. But when its public knowledge, record and just pure fact that certain sectors of society were allowed to fly under the radar and just carry on that is what is unacceptable.

I just struggle to come to terms with how we got to a place were the worst thing you could be in this country is a racist. If i got an organised group of pedos off the streets and saved even 1 child from going through that i wouldnt care if they branded me a racist and dragged me through the streets i would still hold my head high.

but as i said racism only works one way in this country if it was a catholic priest or the local white vicar no one would care they would be happy to see him off the street but god forbid its any one of ethnic origin there out in the streets calling you all the names under the sun boggles the mind


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's stupid ****s like you Jason and epicsquats that turn this in to a race issue and make it so difficult to address the actual issue of arresting and charging these bsttds. It's nothing to do with race every nonce should receive severe punishments and it would be much easier to do that if fools like u stopped banging on about the race of them. They are people they did something disgusting, leave it at that and charge them


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> It's stupid ****s like you Jason and epicsquats that turn this in to a race issue and make it so difficult to address the actual issue of arresting and charging these bsttds. It's nothing to do with race every nonce should receive severe punishments and it would be much easier to do that if fools like u stopped banging on about the race of them. They are people they did something disgusting, leave it at that and charge them


Asians made it about race when they went for a white victim 82% of the time. Why should people ignore that fact?


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

kadafi39 said:


> Saville, Harris and the hundreds of others which haven't come to light yet have been ....
> 
> Media is encouraged to deflect the attention away from the real situation, organised grooming by people in power, theyl throw you a story about a small group of ethnic minority men involved in grooming to take your attention away from whats really happening. Don't be so dumb!
> 
> What we need is legal age for consent to be changed to 18 and anyone that sexually assaults a person younger than that should get a long custodial sentence of 10 years plus. We should kill the sick bastrds really, but that will never happen.


Care to name any celebrity Pakistanis in the uk ?

Upping the legal for consent to 18 will work in the same way criminalising drugs has lessened the problem of addiction ie it will make absolutely no difference.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

How is this not a race issue? if 75% of the offenders are Asian, is it really worth the risk having them here.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

kadafi39 said:


> It's stupid ****s like you Jason and epicsquats that turn this in to a race issue and make it so difficult to address the actual issue of arresting and charging these bsttds. It's nothing to do with race every nonce should receive severe punishments and it would be much easier to do that if fools like u stopped banging on about the race of them. They are people they did something disgusting, leave it at that and charge them


see your so obsessed with not want to look at the facts and just spout 5hit to make you seem like an enlightened intalectual you didnt even read my posts i said it shouldnt be about race but we are not the ones that made it about race that was the police and councils who thought it would be better to let the asian grooming gangs carry on than be branded racist.

And what is the actual issue that needs addressing? ill tell you what the issue is and thats that every one is so scared to be branded racist and witch hunted by people like you that these gangs are aloud to opperate under the radar

they didnt let the catholic priests carry on incase it upset christians now did they?

Oh and by the way dont call me a stupid 5hit just because i dont bow down to your obscure way of looking at the facts and your quite obv losing an argument


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Asians made it about race when they went for a white victim 82% of the time. Why should people ignore that fact?


So what are you saying it would be more acceptable to you if they raped and groomed non-white children? You are so narrow minded its unbelievable, open your eyes, its not about the race to them, they couldn't give a fvck, to them its about opportunity, they will groom children that they have the opportunity to, if 82% of the time its a white child then unfortunately thats what these sick bastrds do, involving race just makes it more difficult to put them behind bars where they belong.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

kadafi39 said:


> So what are you saying it would be more acceptable to you if they raped and groomed non-white children? You are so narrow minded its unbelievable, open your eyes, its not about the race to them, they couldn't give a fvck, to them its about opportunity, they will groom children that they have the opportunity to, if 82% of the time its a white child then unfortunately thats what these sick bastrds do, involving race just makes it more difficult to put them behind bars where they belong.


Go out and get a bit of life experience mate because there is a massive reason they groomed majority white british children and if you cant see that then theres no hope for you mate

its got nothing to do with oppertunity as they have more oppertunity to abuse children in there own communities but there is a reason they target white british children.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

sh4n3 said:


> How is this not a race issue? if 75% of the offenders are Asian, is it really worth the risk having them here.


Your'e right, it is not, lets get rid of them....


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> see your so obsessed with not want to look at the facts and just spout 5hit to make you seem like an enlightened intalectual you didnt even read my posts i said it shouldnt be about race but we are not the ones that made it about race that was the police and councils who thought it would be better to let the asian grooming gangs carry on than be branded racist.
> 
> they didnt let the catholic priests carry on incase it upset christians now did they?
> 
> Oh and by the way dont call me a stupid 5hit just because i dont bow down to your obscure way of looking at the facts and your quite obv losing an argument


I am looking at the facts, your complicating it with your prejudices, thats the difference. No the media and people like you mad it a race issue to the point where it makes it very difficult to arrest and charge these people. And your point about priests is crap, saville and all them were allowed to carry on for decades despite numerous complaints and warnings or whatever. It happens in every community, all around the world by people of all races and religion and until we can accept that is the issue and deal with that without turning it in to a race issue then its not gonna get any easier to put these people behind bars. Its clear you have racial prejudices, i couldn't give a **** about them it just annoys me when you get your bullshi1t prejudices involved in something where its not needed, regardless of the colour/race of offender or victim the punishments should be severe.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

kadafi39 said:


> I am looking at the facts, your complicating it with your prejudices, thats the difference. No the media and people like you mad it a race issue to the point where it makes it very difficult to arrest and charge these people. And your point about priests is crap, saville and all them were allowed to carry on for decades despite numerous complaints and warnings or whatever. It happens in every community, all around the world by people of all races and religion and until we can accept that is the issue and deal with that without turning it in to a race issue then its not gonna get any easier to put these people behind bars. Its clear you have racial prejudices, i couldn't give a **** about them it just annoys me when you get your bullshi1t prejudices involved in something where its not needed, regardless of the colour/race of offender or victim the punishments should be severe.


Grow up d1ckhead thats all iv got to say to you you sound like a typical student/lefty loonie who has his own agended.

So i was the one on the council in rotherham who took the desicion to let the asian grooming gang carry on rather than cause any kind of racist backlash am i? that right there mate is the very opitamy of making something about race.

Again go back and read my posts i said it should not be about race quite clearly in my post but as i said above i wasnt the one who made it like that and i quite clearly said it shouldnt be so i can say you have prejudices of your own and refuse to see any other point of view other than your own which is very scewed to say the least.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Imy79 said:


> Your'e right, it is not, lets get rid of them....


lol


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

And you sound like this dumb [email protected]






Atleast i can spell and construct a sentence mate. And I've said it numerous times but you seem too stupid to understand, i didn't say you were in Rotheram deciding to let them go, but people like you that turned this into a race issue have made it very difficult to charge these gangs and thats the truth.

No point explaining anything to you you seem too dim to understand, you carry on making it a race issue instead of addressing the fvcking peadophile issue, its clearly been working.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

kadafi39 said:


> And you sound like this dumb [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asians/peados whats the difference


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

kadafi39 said:


> And you sound like this dumb [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your a tool mate calling people names is the best sign of losing an argument.

oh and if you go back over any of my posts its quite clear i have mentioned numerous times i have dyslexia so well done for pointing that out does it make you feel better?

you havnt read any of what iv said at all you just spout the same crap over and over its like talking to an answering machine or a trained chimp and on that note im out


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> your a tool mate calling people names is the best sign of losing an argument.
> 
> oh and if you go back over any of my posts its quite clear i have mentioned numerous times i have dyslexia so well done for pointing that out does it make you feel better?
> 
> you havnt read any of what iv said at all you just spout the same crap over and over its like talking to an answering machine or a trained chimp and on that note im out


Brilliant first sentence mate! :thumb: actually made me laugh! I have read what you have said but your spouting mindless bullsh1t. I firmly believe if people hadn't made this a race issue it would have been a lot easier to address. But you refuse to see or accept that and that's fine, you carry on. Apologies I didn't know you were dyslexic.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> nah mate. they venture outside their lil close knit communities to do their thing and then head back like nothing happened


Same could be said about any grooming gangs. Nobody steals from their own neighbourhood or so to speak.

Also notice I said gangs. Because whether it's those loony far rights or ethnic minority gangs there are many that would divide on the basis of skin colour and it's no surprise that people with this mentality are automatically drawn to gangs. But in no way does the action of a gang or any sick individual, represent an entire race of people. I'm actually quite apathetic when it comes to politics but it just wouldn't make any logical sense for an intelligent, honest person to think this way. It isn't their race it's just idiots hanging out with other idiots.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Just to give you figures as presented as a whole...

(Offenders acting in groups of two or more) source OCCE

Of the 31 per cent (N = 753)

of suspects for whom race was known, 49 per cent (N = 367) were white and 46

per cent (N = 346) Asian

Source OCCE:

Of a total of 1,514

suspects thus identified, race data were available for 84 per cent (N = 1266). For

those suspects where race was known, 43 per cent (N = 545) were white and 33

per cent (N = 415) Asian


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> Just to give you figures as presented as a whole...
> 
> (Offenders acting in groups of two or more) source OCCE
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!

Finally some real statistics that speak for themselves rather than attempt to turn something into a ****-stirred drama.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sigma said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Finally some real statistics that speak for themselves rather than attempt to turn something into a ****-stirred drama.


Bottom line is it is bad reporting, then you get the same people on the bandwagon!

Issue is the crime, not a race issue, it needs to stop regardless whose committing it. I agree, for the Asian community, people should take responsibility, people of positions and put any corrective measures in place, wherever meccessary especially in places of recent charges Rothrham, West Midlands etc. This is an extra measure as everyone in the right mind, I'm sure wouldn't commit these hideous crimes....

anyway nice evening everyone


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> one of my customers is assigned to a local police force 'arranged marriage' investigation and intervention unit and some of the things she'll tell you


More insider expertise from our resident security expert, I'm calling Bllx, in before josephbloggs. 

As if any professional involved in such a sensitive matter would go around broadcasting such issues to tom dick and harry.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

12 gauge said:
 

> More insider expertise from our resident security expert, I'm calling Bllx, in before josephbloggs.
> 
> As if any professional involved in such a sensitive matter would go around broadcasting such issues to tom dick and harry.


He's a special one, isn't he?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Sigma said:


> He's a special one, isn't he?


He's got all the insider secrets, heck he was probably involved in writing that article in the Mail. :lol:


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

kadafi39 said:


> My nick? What does that suggest to you? Because im British i was born here. If your home wasn't such a sh1thole why are you and thousands of your people doing everything possible to come to the UK? What does being thick have to do with being searched? You really are incredibly stupid, im not Sikh and therefore i don't wear a turban, but i would much rather wear a turban and be searched over being as stupid as you are!
> 
> Take a look at this too: https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=15434
> 
> ...


But difference between me and some "Asians" I have meet over last 10 years is that I accept the fact that my country isn't perfect, I know many ppl that come from it to UK r uneducated, religious alcoholics (yes, a lot of them with moustache). I disagree with a statement that they r smelly in general as many ppl I meet r smelly, no matter what passport they hold and that they r thieves (defo some r, but wouldn't say that most).

"Asians" on other hand try to prove that they r fcuking perfect, that countries they come from r perfect, that they way of life is perfect and generally white folks should convert or be die or at least let them do whatever they want no matter what local law says.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

gradziol said:


> But difference between me and some "Asians" I have meet over last 10 years is that I accept the fact that my country isn't perfect, I know many ppl that come from it to UK r uneducated, religious alcoholics (yes, a lot of them with moustache). I disagree with a statement that they r smelly in general as many ppl I meet r smelly, no matter what passport they hold and that they r thieves (defo some r, but wouldn't say that most).
> 
> "Asians" on other hand try to prove that they r fcuking perfect, that countries they come from r perfect, that they way of life is perfect and generally white folks should convert or be die or at least let them do whatever they want no matter what local law says.


And what about the Asians that fit into mainstream society? Huh?

You know what, my dad once hired a Polish tradesman to do a bit of work in the yard. On the way he asked if he could borrow £10 cause he didn't have any breakfast. Went to the shop, half an hour later he almost fell off a ladder in a drunken stuper and likely would've split his head open following that fall, luckily my dad caught him. Couldn't figure out how he got wasted as he wasn't carrying booze. Later, found an empty bottle of wine in the bin, and he even spilled some in the car we could smell later. We realised he used the money to buy the alcohol. Of course we didn't higher him after that.

Now if I wanted I could base my observation on this drunken, lying slob as well as a few others I have observed like him and say that all Polish men are lying, alcoholic scum or, as has been happening a lot that many people say, that Polish guys all have girlfriends back home and only use English women for sex whilst they are here or prey on wealthy vulnerable single mums and the like for the house / money, which means polish men are manipulative, scrounging love rats, but thankfully i'm not a complete ****tard.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

They still marry off girls at 12 over there to adult men. Not fussed about what goes on over there that's their issue but live here then follow British laws and customs not try and change everything. If you don't like the laws then go over there. They need to stop the inbreeding that goes on aswell.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> More insider expertise from our resident security expert, I'm calling Bllx, in before josephbloggs.
> 
> As if any professional involved in such a sensitive matter would go around broadcasting such issues to tom dick and harry.


Belive what you want mate, ask any copper on here, they love shooting their mouths off, especially to civilian contractors working on site, now if you wanna attack me do it in person not hiding behind your firewall.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> now if you wanna attack me do it in person not hiding behind your firewall.


What do you mean, "do it in person"?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> What do you mean, "do it in person"?


OMFG. DUDE..... is he hitting on you? :scared:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

andysutils said:


> OMFG. DUDE..... is he hitting on you? :scared:


I hope not, I'm only 13 :lol:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> What do you mean, "do it in person"?


# Baldy loves 12 gauge :wub:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> What do you mean, "do it in person"?


I think our special little friend has been watching one too many gypsy fight videos on youtube. He'd be the one that gets dropped in 5 seconds flat.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> I hope not, I'm only 13 :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Another thread gone down the sh1tter cuz of a few people can't put their points across outside of a playground.


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

100 % of BBC Paedos were white :tongue:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Another thread gone down the sh1tter cuz of a few people can't put their points across outside of a playground.


It went down the ****ter when the usual racist garbage got torn to shreds, as it should. Now it's just everyone running about in the scrap pile like those feral kids in mad max 3.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigma said:


> It went down the ****ter when the usual racist garbage got torn to shreds, as it should. Now it's just everyone running about in the scrap pile like those feral kids in mad max 3.


I'd of give Tina Turner one in that film


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I'd of give Tina Turner one in that film


lol

Have to admit, chick in the second film was pretty hot. No Idea who she is.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> I hope not, I'm only 13 :lol:


13? best years are behind you mate


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

kadafi39 said:


> They're not even statistics, if you could analyse the article better you would see that for example:
> 
> "A bombshell police report has revealed 75 per cent of known on-street child sex groomers in the West Midlands"
> 
> ...





dann19900 said:


> The whole reason the asians in rotherham were allowed to get away with it is because of people like you crying that you're persecuted. Can you not see the figures? Sorry you don't like the fact that a muslim is much much more likely to be a pedo than the average white person. This report shows 75% of offenders being asian and 82% of victims being white. Do those figures not look a little odd?


you must of missed the above,

Its human nature, reading articles scanning through quickly and not actually reading it thoroughly and understanding the actual report.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Imy79 said:


> Just to give you figures as presented as a whole...
> 
> (Offenders acting in groups of two or more) source OCCE
> 
> ...


after 10 pages of bullsh1t, the usual crap and jumping to conclusions we finally get some actual statistics that asian's are not the predominant ethnicity.

As for the fact of why most are white, firstly I have been with one girl and spoken to several asians who were raped. Raped in the sense they engaged in sexual relations but some did not want to go further.

Very little if any asian would actually report this due to the publicity and people finding out and people finding out especially family etc.

With most being white, as tekkers has said, its mainly white who let their children out and with access to social media, phones being out late which leaves them vulnerable.

My kid sister had fb, she's not long been a teenager and she had many messages from random older guys messaging her which she had ignored, point being social media platforms are used by most to take advantage of underage vulnerale girls.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

#93 said:


> 100 % of BBC Paedos were white :tongue:


Innit blud


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> you must of missed the above,
> 
> Its human nature, reading articles scanning through quickly and not actually reading it thoroughly and understanding the actual report.


not going to argue with you if your best defense is asians are slightly under half of the offenders. Does that make them 2 or 3 times more likely to be a paedo per person?


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/west-midlands-police-report-reveals-7948902
> 
> Dirty b*a*stards, victimising white girls.


I posted the jist of the article on the Guardian Newspaper website in a comments section and the Mods there immediately deleted the post and now pre-screen any comments I post. WTF is all that about, I mean I know they are a lefty hand wringing lot but surely they are impeding the right to free speech??


----------



## YeahIdoLiftBro (Jan 25, 2014)

@Sigma having observed several of your posts on different threads, you seem to be one of few people that speaks sense, kudos to you


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

kadafi39 said:


> And you sound like this dumb [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point . Why is this particular type of sex abuse against minors being turned into a race issue, while the same in not being done for paedophilia across the board?

This asian "grooming" phenomena that is getting all the headlines seems to just involve the preying on of vulnerable young girls that for whatever reason are roaming the streets at all hours unsupervised.

As reprehensible as that crime is, why is there no ethnic breakdowns being calculated for offenders caught in paedophile rings involved in the sexual abuse of babies and toddlers and pre pubescent children?

Why is only one area of child sexual abuse being racialised


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

kadafi39 said:


> And you sound like this dumb [email protected]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYd9qbRz2fc.


haha I still buzz off that video to this day.

If thats what British is and its future. Im fkcing straight off back to Ireland..... or Spain.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Someone previous said if parents took more care of their kids ie being more protective of them things like this wouldn't happen. Fair point but that's like saying a woman who walks down the road wearing a short shirt and low cut top cant moan if she gets raped because if she wasn't wearing a low cut top and short skirt there's a chance she wouldn't if got raped.

Taking the persons statement of parents shouldn't etc

Who's in the wrong? The parents for trusting their kids to much and the woman wearing the short skirt and low cut top or these monsters for thinking its ok to rape the women and groom these kids!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Smokey13 said:


> In this scenario do you believe that killing the rapist would ensure the child a greater future?


Nope but it'd make dam sure that rapist wouldn't do it again. Its one more piece of sh1t off the street


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sams said:


> I think this article is racist, what about the black people..


but true


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

And this is why I can never have a daughter. If I have a son ill teach him how to defend himself and let him carry on. I'll also teach my daughter but ill still be following her around until she is like 30. My daughter won't be wearing fvcking short skirts and tops that show off none existent t1ts either. Kids clothing companies should be ashamed of producing some of the clothes u see kids in around town. I sometimes wonder if pedos run a few of these companies.

I'll never get a wink of sleep if I have a daughter.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Someone previous said if parents took more care of their kids ie being more protective of them things like this wouldn't happen. Fair point but that's like saying a woman who walks down the road wearing a short shirt and low cut top cant moan if she gets raped because if she wasn't wearing a low cut top and short skirt there's a chance she wouldn't if got raped.
> 
> Taking the persons statement of parents shouldn't etc
> 
> Who's in the wrong? The parents for trusting their kids to much and the woman wearing the short skirt and low cut top or these monsters for thinking its ok to rape the women and groom these kids!


I used to work with a woman who would flirt to get what she wanted, wear hardly anything and flaunt about the factory when she come out the office. She would say stuff like "ill do you a favor if you do this for me" and wink and talk all sexy etc. Me I just took it as a joke but one day she will come across the bloke who won't. I pinned her up the wall once in the store room to prove a point that not all men would take her flirting as a joke and wouldn't take no for an answer. She never learned so god knows what's happened since I stopped working there.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

It's only fair we point the finger at Asians. I mean when Gary glitter, saville and Freddie star were exposed. Everyone was shouting White this white that. It must be because they're white/sarcasm.

Fact is no one pointed the fact out that they were white. A few people on UKM would like this to be a race issue obviously.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trevor McDonald said:


> It's only fair we point the finger at Asians. I mean when Gary glitter, saville and Freddie star were exposed. Everyone was shouting White this white that. It must be because they're white/sarcasm.
> 
> Fact is no one pointed the fact out that they were white. A few people on UKM would like this to be a race issue obviously.


Freddie Starr was never found guilty or Infact nothing came of it so he shouldn't be in your list.

White is a skin colour not a place on the earth. The title says Asian pedos not brown skinned people are pedos. Not one person on here has said brown skin people are pedos. When saville etc was bought Into the light he was just a brit in Britain


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Freddie Starr was never found guilty or Infact nothing came of it so he shouldn't be in your list.
> 
> White is a skin colour not a place on the earth. The title says Asian pedos not brown skinned people are pedos. Not one person on here has said brown skin people are pedos. When saville etc was bought Into the light he was just a brit in Britain


Neither was Saville found guilty.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Neither was Saville found guilty.


Very true but im sick of putting that one across mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Very true but im sick of putting that one across mate


The irony of which is lost on the uk-m muslim brotherhood. Apparently not all investigatilns are equal.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> The irony of which is lost on the uk-m muslim brotherhood. Apparently not all investigatilns are equal.


People are to scared to have an opinion these days unless it sides with the nicey nicey I live in a bubble where nothing bad happens and everyone lives in peace lot. If I see a group of people doing something then ill point out that group and I couldn't care if anyone agrees or not. Just seems to me as soon as different countries are mentioned it goes stupid and its full of the goody lot.

I've never seen a racist remark on this forum. Skin colour don't bother me but there's cultures and religions I don't like. I dont think I'm a racist.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Freddie Starr was never found guilty or Infact nothing came of it so he shouldn't be in your list.
> 
> White is a skin colour not a place on the earth. The title says Asian pedos not brown skinned people are pedos. Not one person on here has said brown skin people are pedos. When saville etc was bought Into the light he was just a brit in Britain


Since when do we refer to Asian people as brown people? Lol are you purposely acting stupid? We usually tend to narrowmindedly refer to all brown(Asian) people as Indian, or pakis if someone is **** enough to use that term. What I've just said isn't news, I'm stating the obvious. It seems pointless of me to go further with this argument, when your comeback was "we weren't referring to brown people" lol give me a break, I'm actually laughing at that comment. Say what you need to say, don't pu.ssy foot around what ideas you have in your head and try to sugar coat it. Freedom of speech and all that.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> i did an Iranian once, does that count?


I think all Muslim women are hard to crack, especially by us whities so I say yes! Well played sir!


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

So you got your side order of garlic bread hmm? :thumbup1: any mains?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> Haha what's funny is that everyone uses Asian as the PC word, when they 90% mean muslim Pakistani,
> 
> I feel sorry for the Indians as they look similar(no offence) yet take the **** pakis cause everywhere, and love the lefties bull**** clouded view "we need more doctors etc" when most decent doctors that are imported are Indian,
> 
> Obviously there is rape in India, but it's a massive poor country it's expected, over here all the 'hate' is towards Muslim pakis not everyone from Asia, just the term Asian is used because saying the people u actually mean is racist but branching a whole continent of people the same isn't, in ****ed up lefty PC logic...


I've never seen a racist remark on this forum. Skin colour don't bother me but there's cultures and religions I don't like. I dont think I'm a racist.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Sigma said:


> So you got your side order of garlic bread hmm? :thumbup1: any mains?


Spicey beef curtains with pilau rice


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Since when do we refer to Asian people as brown people? Lol are you purposely acting stupid? We usually tend to narrowmindedly refer to all brown(Asian) people as Indian, or pakis if someone is **** enough to use that term. What I've just said isn't news, I'm stating the obvious. It seems pointless of me to go further with this argument, when your comeback was "we weren't referring to brown people" lol give me a break, I'm actually laughing at that comment. Say what you need to say, don't pu.ssy foot around what ideas you have in your head and try to sugar coat it. Freedom of speech and all that.


You misunderstood my post. What I ment was everyone on here that says this is racist and that's racist etc when a name of a country is bought into it is wrong. This thread isn't racist Imo as it's not about skin colour. U may disagree.

I don't get why Paki is so offensive either. I'm British so i'm a brit. It's the 1st four letters of my country. What's the first four letters of Pakistan? I get why Indians get offended cuz they ain't from Pakistan. People need to man up if in 2014 words are upsetting people.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> You misunderstood my post. What I ment was everyone on here that says this is racist and that's racist etc when a name of a country is bought into it is wrong. This thread isn't racist Imo as it's not about skin colour. U may disagree.
> 
> I don't get why Paki is so offensive either. I'm British so i'm a brit. It's the 1st four letters of my country. What's the first four letters of Pakistan? I get why Indians get offended cuz they ain't from Pakistan. People need to man up if in 2014 words are upsetting people.


Britain's not a country 

Although i do agree with what your saying.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> You misunderstood my post. What I ment was everyone on here that says this is racist and that's racist etc when a name of a country is bought into it is wrong. This thread isn't racist Imo as it's not about skin colour. U may disagree.
> 
> I don't get why Paki is so offensive either. I'm British so i'm a brit. It's the 1st four letters of my country. What's the first four letters of Pakistan? I get why Indians get offended cuz they ain't from Pakistan. People need to man up if in 2014 words are upsetting people.


I agree. People pull the race card out waaaay too much. People are too anal. But I hate to see groups of people get tarnished with the same negativity, whether you're jewish ginger Muslim black, Asian, Chinese. The media doesnt help the situation by brain washing people either.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> You misunderstood my post. What I ment was everyone on here that says this is racist and that's racist etc when a name of a country is bought into it is wrong. This thread isn't racist Imo as it's not about skin colour. U may disagree.
> 
> I don't get why Paki is so offensive either. I'm British so i'm a brit. It's the 1st four letters of my country. What's the first four letters of Pakistan? I get why Indians get offended cuz they ain't from Pakistan. People need to man up if in 2014 words are upsetting people.


Hisorically it was used in a derogatory way mate - the soft cvnts that used to run our country outlawed anything that upset anyone, they tried to ban kids calling each other smelly but realised how stupid the whole thing had got, people of reduced stature were up in arms about not getting round to listing the word shorty.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> I agree. People pull the race card out waaaay too much. People are too anal. But I hate to see groups of people get tarnished with the same negativity, whether you're jewish ginger Muslim black, Asian, Chinese. The media doesnt help the situation by brain washing people either.


Unfortunatly people live upto their stereotypes


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Unfortunatly people live upto their stereotypes


Oh the Irony. Still not having any fun on holiday, huh?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Hisorically it was used in a derogatory way mate - the soft cvnts that used to run our country outlawed anything that upset anyone, they tried to ban kids calling each other smelly but realised how stupid the whole thing had got, people of reduced stature were up in arms about not getting round to listing the word shorty.


Yeah but the words are that old now the original meaning has long been forgotten. They are just words at the end of the day. If someone called me chalky or honky I'd just laugh at them. The amount of scraps I've had with black kids when I used to hang round in Birmingham ham, almost 90% would say "come on white boy" or something along those lines. I'd of been laughed out the police station if I made a complaint of racism. Yet if it's the other way round the fvcking world comes to a halt.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

you can make any factual statement about anything and its a fact, no arguements.

you state a fact about anything to do with a certain race committing more crimes/more likely to commit to a certain crime your a racist, YAWN


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah but the words are that old now the original meaning has long been forgotten. They are just words at the end of the day. If someone called me chalky or honky I'd just laugh at them. *The amount of scraps I've had with black kids when I used to hang round in Birmingham ham*, almost 90% would say "come on white boy" or something along those lines. I'd of been laughed out the police station if I made a complaint of racism. Yet if it's the other way round the fvcking world comes to a halt.


I take it you got your ass kicked an awful lot in your youth then, ey?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats because they passed a law ssys you cant upset people but you cant be upset, kts a fcked up world for sure


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Spicey beef curtains with pilau rice


that was probably maggots not rice.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigma said:


> I take it you got your ass kicked an awful lot in your youth then, ey?


You win some you lose some. Won more than I lost but then you get to think whose won when your in the same state as when you lost?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Thats because they passed a law ssys you cant upset people but you cant be upset, kts a fcked up world for sure


It's a bloody joke mate. World's just one cotton wool covered soft ar5e place. If everyone just got a bigger sense of humour and stopped getting offended at everything then the world would be a better place.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Super $ingh said:


> aite lets get some things straight.... i hate it when they term asian, because 90%+ of these groomers are from pakistani/bangladeshi origin not indian, sri lankan, chinese etc...


Don't go on as if indian/Sikhs are perfect & never do wrong

Didn't a Sikh women called rosdeep Kaur murder her 5 yr old son also that gay Indian guy shrien dewani who got his wife murdered

List goes on, point is there is good bad in every race

You can't tar whole communities because of few bad people


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

White, Asian, Black or chinese didn't matter

The point is they got away

[email protected] useless POLICE I think


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> Don't go on as if indian/Sikhs are perfect & never do wrong
> 
> Didn't a Sikh women called rosdeep Kaur murder her 5 yr old son also that gay Indian guy shrien dewani who got his wife murdered
> 
> ...


A few bad people?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Done a quick internet search for some figures of child sex offenders and ethnicity UK. Table below shows the overall total numbers of sex offenders and ethnic breakdown in prison. Is 2007 but gives a slightly different picture that paedophilia in general does not appear to be a Muslim problem.

It's funny how such a big deal is being made in the media about ethnicity with this grooming of teenage girls but no one is looking at ethnic breakdown in other even more heinous areas of child sex abuse.



That shows only 2.7% of total child sex offenders were Asian while over 91% were white.

I by no means think racialising such issues helps anyone but while the finger is being pointed at one group I think it's only fair to look at the whole picture.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

josephbloggs said:


> Done a quick internet search for some figures of child sex offenders and ethnicity UK. Table below shows the overall total numbers of sex offenders and ethnic breakdown in prison. Is 2007 but gives a slightly different picture that paedophilia in general does not appear to be a Muslim problem.
> 
> It's funny how such a big deal is being made in the media about ethnicity with this grooming of teenage girls but no one is looking at ethnic breakdown in other even more heinous areas of child sex abuse.
> 
> ...


Facts. I like them.

Thing is this is UKM, we don't have the brightest lot on here. They'll look at one side and that's it. Their mind is made up. The same people who probably read the daily mail and take it as gospel.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Done a quick internet search for some figures of child sex offenders and ethnicity UK. Table below shows the overall total numbers of sex offenders and ethnic breakdown in prison. Is 2007 but gives a slightly different picture that paedophilia in general does not appear to be a Muslim problem.
> 
> It's funny how such a big deal is being made in the media about ethnicity with this grooming of teenage girls but no one is looking at ethnic breakdown in other even more heinous areas of child sex abuse.
> 
> ...


Sort of missing the point mate,

those figures are not adjusted per capita and only include those already convicted, the table is meaningless and based on historical data.

the real issue is one of culture, the muslim culture still condones domestic and child abuse so its impossible to discuss without this becoming a race issue and as we know, race isnt allowed as a factor and so the circle continues.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Facts. I like them.
> 
> Thing is this is UKM, we don't have the brightest lot on here. They'll look at one side and that's it. Their mind is made up. The same people who probably read the daily mail and take it as gospel.


I read the independant mate, fortunatly I can also read tables and data, the table above when ajustedvactually shows muslims as a population are more likely to be convicted chilx offenders


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Sort of missing the point mate,
> 
> those figures are not adjusted per capita and only include those already convicted, the table is meaningless and based on historical data.
> 
> the real issue is one of culture, the muslim culture still condones domestic and child abuse so its impossible to discuss without this becoming a race issue and as we know, race isnt allowed as a factor and so the circle continues.


Not adjusted per capita? WTF are you rambling on about now . 91% of jailed convicted child sex offenders are white, while only 85%(or something like that) of the entire population is white. What adjustments per capita would you like to see here?

And how can you include non convicted child sex offenders? In this country we have something which is referred to as the presumption of innocence until proven guilty.

You have absolutely zero evidence that child abuse or domestic abuse as a whole is any more condoned within the UK muslim community than it is in any other culture.

Once again you are just spouting BLLX. which seems to be quite the habit of yours.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

It's ok they are Asian leave them too it's stop making a fuss!!! They do it because they can get away with it because Allah or wot ever his retarded name was!!

Now let's get back to insulting the lovely polish people for talkng out jobs and houses and calling them every name under the sun but that's ok because they have white skin and that's not racist!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sigma said:


> The hidden biases used to collect the stats usually don't speak for themselves though. Also matters like this become important only relative to the amount of importance that the media gives to it - MOSTLY private media, who have fukc knows how many political and commercial stakeholders, so it's hardly some objective voice and reason, in other words a prominent story, as some one else said, becomes sensationalised and becomes very prominent even though there's no substantial way of measuring it's importance.
> 
> Do you think it would take very much effort to warp the circumstances and facts of a story if you can justify on political or even commercial ground?. Same goes for the statistics used, they may have compiled using very niche sources for all you know.


Sigma!! Blindfold and walk on the motorway that's all!!!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Done a quick internet search for some figures of child sex offenders and ethnicity UK. Table below shows the overall total numbers of sex offenders and ethnic breakdown in prison. Is 2007 but gives a slightly different picture that paedophilia in general does not appear to be a Muslim problem.
> 
> It's funny how such a big deal is being made in the media about ethnicity with this grooming of teenage girls but no one is looking at ethnic breakdown in other even more heinous areas of child sex abuse.
> 
> ...


outdated stats lol. 2007 will be showing people who've been inside since around 1990- we didn't let muslims rape back then


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

saxondale said:


> the real issue is one of culture, the muslim culture still condones domestic and child abuse so its impossible to discuss without this becoming a race issue and as we know, race isnt allowed as a factor and so the circle continues.


Got any articles supporting the condoning of child abuse? I genuinely have no clue when it comes to religion, all I know is they slaughter animals in an inhumane manner.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Got any articles supporting the condoning of child abuse? I genuinely have no clue when it comes to religion, all I know is they slaughter animals in an inhumane manner.


here you go:

http://www.rawa.org/temp/runews/2011/10/02/sharia-law-has-led-to-the-legislation-of-child-marriage-in-6-countries.html


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Got any articles supporting the condoning of child abuse? I genuinely have no clue when it comes to religion, all I know is they slaughter animals in an inhumane manner.


Well Prophet Mohammed's favourite wife was little Aisha, it probably stems from there http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aisha


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

> They point out that, in seventh-century Arabia, adulthood was defined as the onset of puberty. (This much is true, and was also the case in Europe: five centuries after Muhammad's marriage to Aisha, 33-year-old King John of England married 12-year-old Isabella of Angoulême.)


Seems Mohammed wasn't the only one at it.



> 2) According to almost All the Historians, Asma; the elder sister of Aisha, was 10 years older than Aisha. It is reported in Taqreeb al-Tehzeeb as well as Al-Bidayah wa al-Nihayah that Asma died in the 73rd year after migration of Muhammad when she was 100 years old. Now, obviously if Asma was 100 years old in the 73rd year after Migration to Medina, she should have been 27 or 28 years old at the time of migration. If Asma was 27 or 28 years old at the time of hijrah, Aisha should have been 17 or 18 years old at that time.
> 
> Thus, Aisha - if she got married in 1 AH (after Migration to Medina) or 2 AH - was between 18 to 20 years old at the time of her marriage.
> 
> 3) The hadith regarding her age has several aspects. First, the Prophet could not have gone against the Quran to marry a physically and intellectually immature child. Secondly, the age of Hazrat Aisha can be easily calculated from the age of her elder sister Hazrat Asma who was 10 years older than Hazrat Aisha. Waliuddin Muhammad Abdullah Al-Khateeb al Amri Tabrizi the famous author of Mishkath, in his biography of narrators (Asma ur Rijal), writes that Hazrat Asma died in the year 73 Hijri at the age of 100, ten or twelve days after the martyrdom of her son Abdullah Ibn Zubair. It is common knowledge that the Islamic calendar starts from the year of the Hijrah or the Prophet's migration from Mecca to Medina


I don't understand half of that ****e tbh. But seems there's a general misconception around the true age of the Aisha bird. Some are saying 9 others are saying 18-20. Cba be ****d googling any further. Doesn't interest me. just like any religion though people pick and choose what they want to follow.

The Muslim countries are fkd up any way you look at it. Shariah law is bs. No offence to Muslims. The Muslims I have worked with in the past have been good law abiding people. Who would NOT marry off their kids. This is why I hate to see everyone painted the same. As there are some genuinely good people out there whatever race, religion, that don't fit the stereotype, and you'll find there's more that don't fit than do. But due to narrow mindedness people like to think and believe the stereotypes.

Btw I love sterotype jokes. But on a serious issue like this where people are putting bold claims as gospel, I think it's wrong.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Seems Mohammed wasn't the only one at it.
> 
> I don't understand half of that ****e tbh. But seems there's a general misconception around the true age of the Aisha bird. Some are saying 9 others are saying 18-20. Cba be ****d googling any further. Doesn't interest me. just like any religion though people pick and choose what they want to follow.
> 
> ...


Do the people of Britain worship King John though? and although there may be some evidence saying she was older, most people believe her to be about 9 years old...

so they're basically worshiping what they think is a pedophile, so why would they think it's wrong? our law says it's wrong but their prophet is above our law for many


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I read the independant mate, fortunatly I can also read tables and data, the table above when ajustedvactually shows muslims as a population are more likely to be convicted chilx offenders


why dont you be man enough to admit your just a racist bigot who has a issue with muslims

no amount of data/tables are going to change that are they ?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I love how we are using history as a judgment for today. In the medieval times you would be married and have kids at 13 cuz you wasn't expected to live past 30 unless you were super rich but even gold can't buy you immunity from disease no1 had a clue about.

We don't live like that anymore


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Racist or not, British people all do their own thing. Majority of Muslims follow there religion strongly and don't care if it bothers British people

Imho


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Do the people of Britain worship King John though? and although there may be some evidence saying she was older, most people believe her to be about 9 years old...
> 
> so they're basically worshiping what they think is a pedophile, so why would they think it's wrong? our law says it's wrong but their prophet is above our law for many


Um Muslims don't worship Mohammed hes their prophet not God lol. Argument invalid.

Believing is different from something being factual. I believe in mermaids/s doesn't make it true/real.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Carllo said:


> Racist or not, British people all do their own thing. Majority of Muslims follow there religion strongly and don't care if it bothers British people
> 
> Imho


And that seems to be the problem mate. It's not normal for us here now. Past 150 years since religion took a back seat here look how far we have progressed. One day the islamic countries will do so when they realise their whole lives are leading up to the biggest let down ever. Oh and that their entire life has been a lie.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Um Muslims don't worship Mohammed hes their prophet not God lol. Argument invalid.
> 
> Believing is different from something being factual. I believe in mermaids/s doesn't make it true/real.


I think i had sex with a mermaid... i must of done cuz I remember the smell of fish


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Suppose it is all the countries with the strongest beliefs and religions that are falling to ****


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Um Muslims don't worship Mohammed hes their prophet not God lol. Argument invalid.
> 
> Believing is different from something being factual. I believe in mermaids/s doesn't make it true/real.


It doesn't matter whether it is factual *sigh*, if they think he went with a 9 year old when he was 40odd then they will think it's ok now. Way to completely miss the point...


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

And why do you get mosques all round the country radicalising people , what's that about lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

All religions are as bad as each other, there's versus in the bible and quran justifying fvcking kids and/or family members. Anyone who is religious in this day and age wants sectioning in my opinion.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I love how we are using history as a judgment for today. In the medieval times you would be married and have kids at 13 cuz you wasn't expected to live past 30 unless you were super rich but even gold can't buy you immunity from disease no1 had a clue about.
> 
> We don't live like that anymore


Yeah but a lot of muslims still want it. Their sharia law says puberty which is like 9-12. People marry 10 year olds in Iran and a few other places. Have arranged marriages in loads of countries and people try to say they're not more likely to be pedos/rapists here lol. Its accepted in quite a few muslim countries


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> All religions are as bad as each other, there's versus in the bible and quran justifying fvcking kids and/or family members. Anyone who is religious in this day and age wants sectioning in my opinion.


So true. The Bible actually says if strangers turn up at your door wanting to sleep with your kids, you should refuse them your sons but let them have their way with your daughters. The sooner people wake up to the fact that the 'Holy' books of all religions are outdated, mysogenistic, war mongering cobblers written by poorly educated fools hundreds of years ago with absolutely no relevance to life today, the better!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Yeah but a lot of muslims still want it. Their sharia law says puberty which is like 9-12. People marry 10 year olds in Iran and a few other places. Have arranged marriages in loads of countries and people try to say they're not more likely to be pedos/rapists here lol. Its accepted in quite a few muslim countries


Precisely mate. We were like it 500 to a 1k years ago but we progressed in life. Those countries to me seem to be stuck where we were in the 1500s. That's why with that mentality living in a completely different place it just don't work


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I think i had sex with a mermaid... i must of done cuz I remember the smell of fish


Good thing it weren't an Asian, you would have smelled of garlic as mentioned in this thread haha.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Carllo said:


> And why do you get mosques all round the country radicalising people , what's that about lol


I get christian blokes approaching me all the time on the high street trying to convert me. I just don't think religion has its place in this day and age.

BTW. I love different cultures coming into this country and embracing the British way of life. But the moment they try to force their own ways/lifestyle on other people that's where I draw the line. If they want to live that life style privately fair enough. But pushing it on the British with shariah law etc is bs. I don't understand why SOME (who aren't willing to accept the British way ONLY) come into the west, when there are other places more suited to what they believe.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Suppose so but their hate preaching at mosques, the Christians that do it round my way are usually old biddies.

Imho


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Carllo said:


> Suppose so but their hate preaching at a small minorty of mosques, the Christians that do it round my way are usually old biddies.
> 
> Imho


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Fair few though I bet, where do all the uk residents get the ideas for going over and fighting with the is?

Just wondering cause I don't really know and just guessing


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Good thing it weren't an Asian, you would have smelled of garlic as mentioned in this thread haha.


Lol I thought that would of been more an Italian than an Asian tbh


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Lol I thought that would of been more an Italian than an Asian tbh


True. I reckon an Asian would smell more like a korma down there. MMM korma.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

why the fcuk arent the muslims taking care of their own problems. from hate preaching to these peedo gangs. i call bullsh!t on them not having an inkling of whats going on as these communities are tight. they just turn a blind eye and carry on or get in on the act far as i can see


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Yeah but a lot of muslims still want it. Their sharia law says puberty which is like 9-12. People marry 10 year olds in Iran and a few other places. Have arranged marriages in loads of countries and people try to say they're not more likely to be pedos/rapists here lol. Its accepted in quite a few muslim countries


Not just Iran mate, menioned it earlier but someone who knows better chippped in.

Theres always some cvnt thinks they know better.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

When did this turn into a religious thread?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> why the fcuk arent the muslims taking care of their own problems. from hate preaching to these peedo gangs. i call bullsh!t on them not having an inkling of whats going on as these communities are tight. they just turn a blind eye and carry on or get in on the act far as i can see


Cuz they still live under the fear of God mate. They still belive in it that much and not going to heaven and all that bollox they are willing to live in their medieval world still cuz they won't go against god and thousands of years of lies.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trevor McDonald said:


> True. I reckon an Asian would smell more like a korma down there. MMM korma.


Nah reminds me of having the two bob bits lol. Nice chicken and lamb balti for me.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

ellisrimmer said:


> Do the people of Britain worship King John though? and although there may be some evidence saying she was older, most people believe her to be about 9 years old...
> 
> so they're basically worshiping what they think is a pedophile, so why would they think it's wrong? our law says it's wrong but their prophet is above our law for many


Not defending Islam but what age was Mary when she conceived Jesus? Most estimates are between 10-14 but as a general rule 12 is most accepted.

Do Christians not worship her?

these threads always bring out the same arguments. The only rational conclusion is that all religion is as guilty as the next. With both sides defending their faith with a blindness that God would surely be proud of.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Not defending Islam but what age was Mary when she conceived Jesus? Most estimates are between 10-14 but as a general rule 12 is most accepted.
> 
> Do Christians not worship her?
> 
> these threads always bring out the same arguments. The only rational conclusion is that all religion is as guilty as the next. With both sides defending their faith with a blindness that God would surely be proud of.


But you seem to forget she was a virgin when God chose her to carry his son.

Minimum age of concent in some Asian countries-

Bangladesh-14.

India-18.

Iran- 18 for men- 16 for the ladies.

Iraq- The age of consent in Iraq is 18. "Any person who sexually assaults a boy or girl under the age of 18 without the use of force, menaces or deception is punishable by detention..."

"Any person who has sexual intercourse with a female relative to the third generation under the age of 15 with her consent and the offence leads to her death, to pregnancy or loss of virginity [is punishable by death]."[32]

However, the age of consent might change in the future to the age of nine for females and age of 15 for the males. [33][34] However, some reporters believe that the draft suggests that there will not be an age of consent

Pakistan- The legal age for marriage is 18 for both men and women. Non-marital sex is illegal, according to the principles of Islamic law.

-wikipedia-


----------

